# Hackean automóviles a través de sus sensores



## Fogonazo (Ago 12, 2010)

Hackean automóviles a través de sensores de presión de aire
Publicado F. Figueroa Fagandini 

Hace algunas semanas una investigación conjunta de la Universidad de Washington y la Universidad de California San Diego, demostró que es posible “hackear” la Unidad de Control Electrónico de un automóvil (ECU en inglés, lo que muchos llaman “computador de a bordo”) dándole a los atacantes la posibilidad de jugar con los controles, ya sea tocando la bocina o cortando los frenos.

Lo anterior no sonaba tan inquietante porque si hay un cracker conectado por puerto serial RS232 a tu auto sería difícil no notarlo. Sin embargo ahora las cosas cambiaron, cuando  una reciente publicación de la Universidad Rutgers y la Universidad de Carolina del Sur  demostró que puede hacerse todo eso remotamente, usando los sensores inalámbricos de presión en los neumáticos.

Desde el año 2008, la regulación estadounidense requiere la presencia de sensores wireless en los neumáticos que informen la Unidad de Control Electrónico de la presión de aire, cosa de desplegar una alerta cuando ésta marque niveles inusuales que signifiquen algún peligro.

En la mentada investigación se explica que con un equipo de USD 1.500 (contando sensores de radio y software especial) se puede detectar y espiar los sensores inalámbricos de autos cercanos. Además,  tales sensores tienen un ID único, por lo que provisto que se tuviera acceso a una cantidad suficiente de equipos de detección, se podría monitorear la posición aproximada de un vehículo sin que su dueño lo sospechara.

Además de rastrear el móvil, se puede usar los sensores neumáticos para inyectar información errónea en la ECU, y eventualmente provocar una falla que dejara el auto temporalmente inutilizado. Ahora en las películas de espionaje en vez de mostrar tiroteos en movimiento bastará un geek premunido de un netbook para detener al vehículo rival. Pero hey, también tiene usos positivos: A lo mejor la policía podría usar un sencillo control remoto para detener cualquier auto que intentara eludir un control.

Actualmente, los sensores neumáticos envían información a la ECU cada 60 o 90 segundos, por lo que hay una ventana muy precisa en la cual se podría causar un daño real. Sin embargo este experimento -presentado en la conferencia USENIX- demuestra que como mínimo los computadores de a bordo fueron diseñados con estándares de seguridad demasiado relajados.


​


----------



## fernandob (Ago 12, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> i demuestra que como mínimo los computadores de a bordo fueron diseñados con estándares de seguridad demasiado relajados.
> 
> 
> ​



2 cosas_

1-- no es que hayan realizado el diseño sin buena seguridad, por que un diseñador de eso no tendria por que pensar que otro ser humano inchapelotas va a ponerle palos en la rueda, la idea de el diseño es que funcione bien y en forma segura.
pero esto (por desgracia) es interesante, yo hace unos años que lo descubri y es para si prestarle atencion:
hoy dia en un diseño si hay que tener en cuenta el factor humano .........siempre uno tuvo en cuenta en parte eso, cuando diseñas algo tenes en cuenta si el cliente es un salame y apreta todos lso botones juntos , o si realiza cualquier operacion incorrecta .
pero ahora hay que tener en cuenta el vandalismo , tanto cuando se diseña algo como asi tambien cuando se lo instala.
una pena.

2 .. que tiene que ver esa fuente de PC ??? tenias ganas de ponerla ??? ..........
no te deja andres poner fotos de chicas y pones fotos de fuentes de pc


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 13, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> ......2 .. que tiene que ver esa fuente de PC ??? tenias ganas de ponerla ??? ..........


Coloca el puntero sobre el dibujo de la fuente y hace Click con el botón del mouse. 

*Fuente:* 
4)   Cosa material o inmaterial que constituye el *origen* o principio de un proceso o fenómeno o de la que puede extraerse algo beneficioso.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 13, 2010)

ups.esto de a magia de la internet.....hno:


----------



## zxeth (Ago 13, 2010)

quien se iba a dar cuenta que era un hipervinculo


----------



## Dano (Ago 13, 2010)

jajjja la fuente de pc, que loco el hipervínculo.


Muy interesante che, yo ni enterado de que la ecu tambien monitoreaba la presión de los neumáticos.

Saludos


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 13, 2010)

por eso sigo con carburador


----------



## antiworldx (Ago 17, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> por eso sigo con carburador



Igualmente... jajaja.

A pero que buena forma de fastidiar de esos cracker. (ojo, no es lo mismo hacker a cracker). Y si, en los autos se piensa en una operacion segura, pero segura de que no tenga fallos, no de que un inutil ocioso, piense en inchar bolas.

Igualmente estoy hasta el gorro, de los virusitos bobos y de los spywares. Como quisiera retacar los deditos de los programadores en una buena trituradora.  :enfadado::enfadado::enfadado:


----------



## th3k1ck4ss (Nov 1, 2010)

Nunca creí que fuera imposible.
Mas no sabía que ya era una realidad.


----------



## Jyajure (Dic 20, 2010)

aunque a mi no me convencen del todo


----------



## Duyaj (Dic 27, 2010)

Por eso les digo que el futuro no está en los automóviles , sino en los caballos cyborg y sus implantes cibernéticos. Jua jua jua


----------



## VladimiroTotal (Ene 2, 2011)

th3k1ck4ss dijo:


> Nunca creí que fuera imposible.
> Mas no sabía que ya era una realidad.




Menuda gentuza...


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 2, 2011)

Hola a todos. Una pregunta. con un amigo hicimos el típico truco de abrir la puerta del auto con un celular. 
Yo desde adentro de mi casa, llamé por celular a mi amigo, y con el control de la llave, de cierre centralizado, apreté el botón y apunté a mi celular. El apuntó al auto con el celular, y se abrió. Funciona, no se cómo, pero lo hace. Quiero saber, con esto no hay riesgo que se haga un generador de esas ondas pero que sea variable y que abra cualquier auto, incluso a distancia?


----------



## VladimiroTotal (Ene 2, 2011)

Interesante pero peligroso...


----------



## Pelelalo (Ene 2, 2011)

De ese artículo subrayo lo siguiente:

1. La policia parando el coche con un portatil en lugar de los tiros de toda la vida. Juer, que sera de los nostalgicos...

2. El HIPERVINCULO: LO QUEMA. Es buenisimo.

3. ¿Realmente es cierto que la peña que construye neumáticos se gasta la pasta en integrar un sensor de presión con wireless para conectarlo al computador de a bordo? Ostias, mi mecánico va a flipar cuando me tenga que cambiar las ruedas. Pobrecillo, seguro que no sabe lo que significa la palabra wireless.

¿por qué no poner un euroconector? ya puestos, que también nos den una panorámica de la carretera desde la rueda. Pelin mareante, pero bueno. Hay de todo.


----------



## ORUZ (Ene 2, 2011)

interesante la información, y creo que en un futuro nos venderán antivirus para nuestros automóviles hehe. saludos.


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 2, 2011)

si, es cierto. Y también va a haber que _crackearlos_ para poder andar más fuerte..


----------



## lucianovan (Ene 21, 2011)

Si te pueden hackear el perro que tiene un chip de reconocimiento....te lo van a hackear para que te orine toda la casa jaja


----------



## VladimiroTotal (Ene 21, 2011)

lucianovan dijo:


> Si te pueden hackear el perro que tiene un chip de reconocimiento....te lo van a hackear para que te orine toda la casa jaja





Que cachondo el tio...


----------

